# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Գարեգին Նժդեհ. ազգային հերոսը ժամանակակից հայ կինոյում

## Lion

Շուտով էկրաններին կհայտնվի "Գարեգին Նժդեհ" ֆիլմը: Հետաքրքիր կլինի իմանալ մարդկանց կարծիքը այդ ֆիլմի մասին: Իսկ առայժմ եկեք քննարկենք ֆիլմին անակնկալ կերպով "ընկերացած" մեկ այլ երևույթ.

*Գարեգին Նժդեհի անունը տեղի-անտեղի օգտագործելը չի արդարացնում հասարակության նման դրսևորումը. ռեժիսոր*

*tert.am*

Չեմ կարծում, որ կա որևէ մեկը, որ Գարեգին Նժդեհին հերոս չի համարում, բայց եթե մի կուսակցություն շահարկում է Նժդեհի անունը՝ տեղի-անտեղի օգտագործելով, դա չի արդարացնում հասարակության նման դրսևորումը։ Այսօր լրագրողների հետ հանդիպմանը նման համոզմունք հայտնեց ռեժիսոր Արշակ Զաքարյանը, նկատի ունենալով «Գարեգին Նժդեհ» ֆիլմի շուրջ սոցիալական ցանցերում և, մասնավորապես, «Ֆեյսբուքում» ֆիլմի ակտիվ քննարկումներն ու «*Я Гарегин Нжде*» տեսանյութերը:


 «Նման տեսանյութերում ոչ թե ձեռ է առնվում կոնկրետ ֆիլմը, այլ դրսում նայում են և օտար լեզվով այդ բառերից երևում է, որ ինքը Գարեգին Նժդեհն է»,- ասաց նա և ավելացրեց, որ դա ևս ազգային հերոսներին նսեմացնելու միտում է:


 «_Բոլորն իրենց ազգային արժեքները նսեմացնելու իրավունք են վերապահում: Անպատժելիության մթնոլորտ է ձևավորվել_»,- նշեց նա:


 Արշակ Զաքարյանը տեղեկացրեց, որ ադրբեջանական կայքերն էլ արդեն ակտիվորեն տարածում են այդ տեսանյութերը:


 «Տեսանյութերից մեկում ադրբեջանցի «դավայ դասվիդանիայի» հերոսը հայտարարում է՝ «Я Гарегин Нжде»: Հավանաբար թուրքերի գլխում նման միտք չէր կարող ծագել, *ինչ մեր որոշ հայրենակիցները արեցին:* Ստեղծողները հայեր են, կապնվեցի համապատասխան օրգանների հետ, հաստատեցին, որ հայեր են»,- ասաց նա:


 Ռեժիսոր Արշակ Զաքարյանը անարդարացի է համարում ֆիլմը քննադատել կամ գովել, քանի դեռ այն չի ցուցադրվել: «Հասկանում եմ, որ ոչ թե Նժդեհն է, այլ ֆիլմն է, դա Քեշիշյանի հետ է կապված, ես ինքս՝ որպես կինոգործիչ, կարծում եմ, որ ցանկացած մարդու գործ քննադատել պետք է նայելուց հետո: Բայց ժողովրդի մեջ մի կարծիք կա, որ բոլոր ֆիլմերը տրվում են Քեշիշյանին»,- ասաց նա ու հավելեց, որ սխալ է այն մոտեցումը, որ Նժդեհի կերպարը մարմնավորած դերասան Արտաշես Ալեքսանյանը իրավունք չուներ այդ դերը ստանձնելու, քանի որ, սերիալներում բացասական դերեր է խաղացել։

Սենց բաներ...  :Think:

----------

Alphaone (25.01.2013), Ambrosine (27.01.2013), keyboard (25.01.2013), Malxas (24.01.2013), Sagittarius (24.01.2013), Tig (25.01.2013)

----------


## Lion

Թեև դժվարությամբ, բայց փորձեմ ձևավորել մոտեցումս խնդրի վերաբերյալ: Նախ այն մասին, թե ինչու "*դժվար*"...

Երբեմն կյանքում կան երևույթներ, որոնց նկատմամբ այն աստիճան ես սովոր մեկ, միատեսակ վերաբերմունք դրսևորել, որ ուղղակի չես պատկերացնում, որ այլ կերպ կարող է լինել: Տվյալ դեպքում էական չէ, թե այդ մեկ, միատեսակ վերաբերմունքը ճիշտ է, օբյեկտիվ ու հիմնավորված է, թե ոչ: Բայց Նժդեհի պարագայում գործնականում վստահ եմ, որ հիմնավորված է:

Եվ այսպես, կա մի կերպար` Նժդեհ, կա մի արած գործ` *Նժդեհի արած գործը*, պարզ ու հասարակ մի գործ, որի արդյունքում պատմական Սյունիքի մի զգալի մասը, այսինքն Զանգեզուրը ոչ միայն հայաթափ չեղավ, այլև կազմեց այն ժամանակվա Հայաստանի ու կազմում է ներկայիս Հայաստանի մի մասը: Ավելորդ էլ է ասել, գործը մեղմ ասած *կարևոր* է, սրա մասին էլ երևի չարժե խորանալ:

Եվ այսպես, ահա կա մի մարդ` ես, որ սովոր եմ մարդկանց մասին դատել ըստ իրենց գործերի: Կամ ես, կա Նժդեհը, կա իր գործը ու դա հերիք է, որ Նժդեհին ես, մեղմ ասած, _անչափ հարգեմ_ ու նրան անչափ մեծ տեղ տամ մեր պատմության մեջ: Հիմա մոտենում եմ այն հարցին, թե ինչու է "դժվար"...

Ահա, ուրեմն, երբ սովոր ես երևույթին միանշանակ մոտեցում ցուցաբերել և հանկարծ դեմ ես առնում դրա, այդ երևույթի կոպիտ ոտնահարման ու դրա ծաղրին... իրոք դժվար է միանգամից հասկանալ քեզ փոթորկող զգացումները: Պետք է փորփրես մեջդ որ հասկանաս քեզ փոթորկող բազմաշերտ զգացումների ողջ համաբույլը:

Եվ այսպես (գրելով մտածում եմ) - առաջինը, որ մտքովդ անցնում է, փոթորկում է քեզ, դա *զայրույթն* է: Զայրանում ես երևի նրա համար, որ ոտնահարել են քեզ համար անչափ թանկ եղող մի երևույթ: Հետո փորձում ես հասկանալ նման բան "կրակած" անհատներին, իսկ սա արդեն մի քիչ ավելի դժվար է...

Ովքեր են այն մարդիկ, որ իրենց թույլ են տվել նման կերպ *ծաղրել* մեր ազգի համար Զանգեզուրը պահած մարդուն? Արել են արդյոք այդ մարդիկ մեր ազգի համար Նժդեհի արածի գոնե 1.000-րդ մասը, որ իրավունք ունենան նման բան անելու: Անդրանիկը, նույնիսկ Անդրանիկի չափ էլ մեր ազգի համար արած մարդու մասշտաբի մարդը իրավունք չէր ունենա իրեն նման բան թույլ տար, թեև վստահ եմ, որ Անդրանիկի մտքի ծայրով էլ դա չէր անցնի:

Ինչ ասեմ, երևի այս "գործի" հեղինակները նպատակ են դրել *հարվածել* Քեշիշյանին, գուցե սլաքն ուղղել են նաև ՀՀԿ-ի վրա, բայց չէր որ... ախր չէ որ սրանով ամենից առաջ նսեմացվում է հենց մեր ազգի հիմնարար արժեքներից մեկը, սրանով մենք արժեզրկում ենք հենց մեր ազգի համար *հող պահած* մարդուն - Քեշիշյանները կգան ու կգնան, իսկ նման հարձակումների հետքերը կարող են երկար մնալ...

Չեմ ուզում մտածել, որ սա ինչ-որ մի մտածված գաղափարական դիվերսիա է: Ավելի շուտ սենց - քեշիշյանահհկական հարված նախատեսած մարդիկ իրենցից անկախ անհամեմատ ավելի մեծ արժեքների կպան: Չեմ ուզում ոչ-ոքի վիրավորել, չեմ ուզում ավել բաներ ասել, ուղղակի մի բան անելուց առաջ *մտածել է պետք...,* կուզենայի, որ այս մարդիկ մյուս անգամ ուղղակի *մտածեն* այսքան բան, առայժմ... այսքանը  :Think:

----------

Alphaone (25.01.2013), boooooooom (24.01.2013), shatboyov (25.01.2013), Մինա (27.01.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Գարեգին ՆԺդեհի կերպարն Ժամանակակից հասարակությանը /հատկապես եթե ցանկությունը կա նաև միջազգային հանդիսատեսին ներկայացնելու/ ներկայացնելուց պետք է շատ զգույշ մոտենալ. շատ հակասական կերպար ա: 

Ինքը իրա ժամանակի կերպար էր, ծայրահեղության հետևանք ու իրա էությամբ պարտադրված ծայրահեղություն: Որպես զուգահեռ, էսիմ, ինձ ինքը մի փոքր ավելի Չե Գեվարային է հիշեցնում: Դառը ու ծանր կերպար էր իրականում: ՈՒ հենց տենց էլ պետք է ներկայացվի, իրական, ոչ թե սև ու սպիտակի, բարի ու չարի, ասպետի ու դրագոնի պայքար, այլ հենց մի մարդու մեջ պայքար՝ ծայրահեղության կողմից անկյուն սեղմված մի մարդու պայքար, որը անձամբ ստիպված ծայրահեղություն է դառնում բալանսը վերականգնելու համար: 

Բայց իրա գաղափարոխուսությունը բառացի ժամանակակից սերունդին փոխանցելը այսօրվա աշխարհում ինքնակործանարար և վտանգավոր զբաղմունք է: Էտ գաղափարախոսության հիման վրա ոմանք Չե Գեվարաներ և Գարեգին Նժդեհներ են դառնում, ոմանք էլ Հիտլերներ և Ստալիներ: Ոչ առաջին խումբը, ոչ էլ մյուսը մասայական «արտադրության» համար չեն՝ շարքային քաղաքացու կերպար չեն: 

Իսկ հանրապետականները, հայ արծիվները, Նժդեհի կերպարը անխնա շահարկելը, վրից էլ Քեշիշյանը խոսում են մենակ մի բանի մասին՝ էլի *ա* մեջ են անելու: 

հ.գ. շատ կուզեմ էս թեմայի շուրջ իրար լսենք և հասկանանք. բարդ թեմա է:

հ.գ. ավելացնեմ, որ «Նժդեհին ծաղրելու» Լիոնի ասած դեպքերի մասին տեղյակ չեմ, ստեղ նոր-նոր կարդում եմ, ֆիլմի մասին էլ մի անգամ, չեմ հիշում որտեղ էի կարդացել /երևի էլի ակումբում/: Ստեղ ուղղակի ներկայացրեցի Նժդեհին ժամանակակից սերնդին ներկայացնելու հետ կապված որոշ նրբություններ:

----------

boooooooom (24.01.2013), ivy (25.01.2013), Lion (24.01.2013), Malxas (24.01.2013), Quyr Qery (27.01.2013), Rhayader (25.01.2013), Tig (25.01.2013), Ամպ (26.01.2013), մարդագայլուկ (14.04.2014), Ներսես_AM (25.01.2013), Տրիբուն (24.01.2013)

----------


## Lion

Յութուբում էդ այլանդակությունները լիքն են - 

http://www.youtube.com/results?searc....1.HXz59Fd3kx0

----------


## Sagittarius

> Յութուբում էդ այլանդակությունները լիքն են - 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?searc....1.HXz59Fd3kx0


Լիոն, չսկսենցք իրար հետ «կռվել» ու տեղյակ չեմ ստեղծողները ինչ նպատակ են ունեցե, բայց ինձ վրա անտի-Նժդեհական տրամադրության կամ ծաղրանքի տպավորություն չթողեց: Դեռ ավելի մի տեսակ դզեց,  :Jpit:  գերթե բոլոր կերպարները դրական կերպարներ էին: 

Նույնն ա, ոնց որ սա՝ 




Սպարտայի կամ Լիոնիդասի ծաղրանք համարվի: Մարդկանց ուղղակի էտ արտահայտությունը դուր ա եկել ու նոր սերնդի մեջ «ռասկրուտկա» են անում, ու ասեմ որ նման մեթոդը բավականին դրական էֆֆեկտ ա ունենում՝ իրանք ջահելիների համար մի տեսակ ավելի cool` զիլ են դառնում:

----------

Freeman (26.01.2013), Quyr Qery (27.01.2013), VisTolog (25.01.2013), Աթեիստ (24.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.01.2013)

----------


## Lion

Ինչ ասեմ, ապեր, ինձ վրա շատ ծանր ու տգեղ տպավորություն թողեց...

----------


## Lion

...Ռեժիսորը նշել է, որ թեև ինքը Հրաչ Քեշիշյանի կամ Արտաշես Ալեքսանյանի երկրպագուն չէ, սակայն իրեն իրավունք չի վերապահում քննադատել ֆիլմը կամ գովել:

Զաքարյանի խոսքով՝ Հայաստանում _սև PR-ի պես բան է տեղի ունենում:_ Հայտնի հոլովակում «Դավայ դոսվիդանյա»-ի հերոսը հայտարարում է, որ ինքը Գարեգին Նժդեհն է: Երևի թուրքերի գլխում այդքան խելք չէր լինի, որպեսզի կարողանային մեր ազգային հերոսին նման ձևով ձեռ առնել, կամ նույնն անել ինչ-որ *կապիկի,* մուլտհերոսի բերանով: Սա ուղղակի սարսափելի է», – նկատել է բանախոսը...




Խոսքն ավելի պատկերավոր դարձնելու համար ռեժիսորը  ցուցադրել է հոլովակներն ու ընդգծել, որ ադրբեջանական գրեթե բոլոր կայքերը սկսել են տարածել դրանք:

«Ստեղծողները հիմնականում հայեր են, ու քանի որ տենդենցը կա, թուրքերն էլ կառիթավորվեն ու ինչքան այլանդակ հնարավորություն կա, կօգտագործեն՝ *մեր ազգի հերոսին նսեմացնելու,* ու դա կանեն՝ օգտագործելով  «Յա Գարեգին Նժդեհ» արտահայտությունը», – ասել է Զաքարյանը:

«Մասնավորապես «Ֆեյսբուք» սոցիալական ցանցի օգտատեր Արթուր Պետրոսյանը տարածել է մի նկար, որտեղ ապահովիչի վրա «Մայր Հայաստանի» արձանն է ու հայկական դրոշը: Սա ամենևին կապ չունի  ՀՀԿ-ի «Դեպի ապահով Հայաստան» կարգախոսի հետ, քանի որ ոչ ՀՀԿ-ն է սարքել «Մայր Հայաստանի» արձանը, ոչ ԲՀԿ-ն ու ոչ մի այլ կուսակցություն», – ասել է ռեժիսորը:


«Սա կատարվում է օտար լեզվով, ու այստեղ գրված չէ հայերեն լեզվով ու մեր նշաններն են ու ոչ մի օտար մարդ չի հասկանա, որ այստեղ ապահով Հայաստանին են ձեռ առնում կամ ինչ-որ մեկին. այստեղ հասկանում են հայկական դրոշը, հայկական սուրբ արձաններից մեկը ու կարդում են հենց բառը», – ընդգծել է բանախոսը:

http://www.epress.am/2013/01/24/«Յա-...-են-ա.html

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էսօր մի հոգու հետ էլ խոսում էինք էս խոխմերից, ակնհայտ ա, որ խոխմն արվում ա ոչ թե Նժդեհի վրա, այլ «Я Га՛регин Нжде՛» արտահայտության, ու Նժդեհի անունը դեռ գրանցված ապրանքային նշան չի, որ արգելվի նրա անունն օգտագործել հումորների մեջ։ Սովետն էլ լիքը հերոսներ ուներ, բայց չեմ հիշում, որ մարդին վատ զգային Հունան Ավետիսյանի, Ճպլ Կատովսկու կամ Չապաևի մասին անեկդոտներից։ Իսկ ստեղ սկի մարդու մասին էլ չի, արտահայտության մասին ա, որի մեջ պարզապես կա իրա անունը։

Աղմուկը համարում եմ փուչիկ, իսկ վիդեոների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը՝ հաջողված։

----------

Freeman (26.01.2013), keyboard (25.01.2013), Quyr Qery (27.01.2013), Rammstein (25.01.2013), Rhayader (25.01.2013), VisTolog (25.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.01.2013), Տրիբուն (24.01.2013)

----------


## Lion

Սկզբունքորեն ճիշտ ես, *Աթեիստ* ջան, բայց հարվածն իրենից անկախ ոտնակոխ է անում հենց Նժդեհին, էդ ամենը տենց է ընկալվում, ուզում ես թե մի ուզի: Ու այն, որ մարդ պետք է *լրացուցիչ ջանք գործադրի,* որ սա չկապի Նժդեհի հետ, ինքին ասում է, որ ես ճիշտ եմ...

----------


## Վահե-91

Ցինիկություն են էտ սարքած վիդեոները: Ոչ տեղին արված «հումոր»:

----------

Alphaone (25.01.2013), Ambrosine (27.01.2013), Lion (24.01.2013)

----------


## Lion

Գիտես, դրանց ճնշող մեծամասնությունը նույնիսկ ծիծաղելի էլ չէ...

----------


## Lion

...Հուլիվուդյան ֆիլմերից հատվածները, տարբեր նկարներն ու ծաղրանքով արտահայտությունները ընկալվում են ոչ թե ֆիլմի հանդեպ վատ վերաբերմունք, այլ անարգանք հայ ժողովրդի ու նրա հերոսների հանդեպ: Ընդունում եմ՝ գովազդն ամեն օր ամեն 5 րոպեն մեկ եթեր է գնում, ֆիլմի թրեյլերը այնքան էլ հաջող ընտրված կադրերից չի կազմվել, մասնավորապես ինձ համար դերասանական կազմից կան անձինք, որ, մեղմ ասած, իրենց խաղը, կարծում եմ, չի համապատասխանում այն կերպարին, որը պետք է կերտեին, բայց նորից եմ կրկնում՝ սա միայն ֆիլմը, իսկ որպես պատմական կերպար Գարեգին Նժդեհն ինձ համար այն բացառիկ հայերից է, ում պետք է մեծարել, *նշել նրա անունը խորը հարգանքով,* այլ ոչ թե տեղի-անտեղի անվանարկել... Եթե այդքան խելացի եք ու կարծում եք, կարող եք էլ ավելի լավ ֆիլմ նկարահանել, ուրեմն մի հապաղեք, սկսեք նկարահանել: Սպասում ենք... 
Ասածս էն ա, որ էդ «յա Գարեգին Նժդեհ» արտահայտությունը ոչ թե ֆիլմն ա «գնահատում», այլ անվանազրկում ա մեծանուն ՀԱՅ-ին....

http://blognews.am/arm/news/35424/ya...nun-hayin.html

----------


## Տրիբուն

> «Մասնավորապես «Ֆեյսբուք» սոցիալական ցանցի օգտատեր Արթուր Պետրոսյանը տարածել է մի նկար, որտեղ ապահովիչի վրա «Մայր Հայաստանի» արձանն է ու հայկական դրոշը: Սա ամենևին կապ չունի  ՀՀԿ-ի «Դեպի ապահով Հայաստան» կարգախոսի հետ, քանի որ ոչ ՀՀԿ-ն է սարքել «Մայր Հայաստանի» արձանը, ոչ ԲՀԿ-ն ու ոչ մի այլ կուսակցություն», – ասել է ռեժիսորը:


Էս ինչ լավն ա: Ափսոս իրա բուն նպատակին չի կարա ծառայի: Մենակ ՀՀԿ-ի գլխին քաշելու համար ա երևի պիտանի:

----------

keyboard (25.01.2013), Quyr Qery (27.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...Հուլիվուդյան ֆիլմերից հատվածները, տարբեր նկարներն ու ծաղրանքով արտահայտությունները ընկալվում են ոչ թե ֆիլմի հանդեպ վատ վերաբերմունք, այլ անարգանք հայ ժողովրդի ու նրա հերոսների հանդեպ: Ընդունում եմ՝ գովազդն ամեն օր ամեն 5 րոպեն մեկ եթեր է գնում, ֆիլմի թրեյլերը այնքան էլ հաջող ընտրված կադրերից չի կազմվել, մասնավորապես ինձ համար դերասանական կազմից կան անձինք, որ, մեղմ ասած, իրենց խաղը, կարծում եմ, չի համապատասխանում այն կերպարին, որը պետք է կերտեին, բայց նորից եմ կրկնում՝ սա միայն ֆիլմը, իսկ որպես պատմական կերպար Գարեգին Նժդեհն ինձ համար այն բացառիկ հայերից է, ում պետք է մեծարել, *նշել նրա անունը խորը հարգանքով,* այլ ոչ թե տեղի-անտեղի անվանարկել... Եթե այդքան խելացի եք ու կարծում եք, կարող եք էլ ավելի լավ ֆիլմ նկարահանել, ուրեմն մի հապաղեք, սկսեք նկարահանել: Սպասում ենք... 
> Ասածս էն ա, որ էդ «յա Գարեգին Նժդեհ» արտահայտությունը ոչ թե ֆիլմն ա «գնահատում», այլ անվանազրկում ա մեծանուն ՀԱՅ-ին....
> 
> http://blognews.am/arm/news/35424/ya...nun-hayin.html


Լիոն ջան, էտ մեծ հային եթե էտքան սիրում ես, գնա Թոխմախի Մհերին ու Լֆիկ Սամոյին գլխից խփի: Ինձ թվում ա ավելի մեծ ծաղր Նժդեհի հասցեին քան իրանք են, չես կարա գտնես:

----------

keyboard (25.01.2013), Quyr Qery (27.01.2013), Rammstein (25.01.2013), Աթեիստ (24.01.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Լավ գրած հոդված։ 

http://www.tert.am/blog/?p=5714

----------

keyboard (25.01.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> Էս հենց էն դեպքն ա, որ հազիվ թե: Մի կինոթատրոնով ու մի հինգ հազար հոգի դիսկ առնողներով յոթ միլիոն հետ չեն բերում: «Գարեգին Նժդեհը» չի կարող կոմերցիոն պրոյեկտ լինել: Շատ պարզ ու կոպիտ հաշվարկով «Մոսկվա» կինոթատրոնը օրական կարող ա վաճառել մոտ $3000 դոլարի «նժդեհի» տոմս, ոչ ավել (ամեն սեանսին 200 հոգի հանդիսատեսի հաշվարկով): Էդ տեմպերով կինոն պիտի մոտ վեց-յոթ տարի ամեն օր, օրը երեք անգամ ցույց տան, որ յոթ միլիոն դոլար հետ բերվի: Կամ՝ առնվազն 1.4 միլիոն հանդիսատես պիտի նայի ֆիլմը, որ ծախսը հետ բերվի: Պարզ ա, որ կինոթատրոն(ներ)ը ֆիլմի եկամուտների աղբյուրներից ընդամենը մեկն ա, բայց ինչ-որ չեմ հավատում, որ ստեղ կարող են գլխավոր դերասանի նկարով մայկաներ ու բաժակներ վաճառել, խաղալիքներ սարքել և այլն, դիսկն էլ հաստատ էդքան չի վաճառվելու: Նույնիսկ սփյուռքի գործոնը հաշվի առնելով ես սա չեմ կարող կոմերցիոն պրոյեկտ համարել:


Է հա, ովա բան ասում եղբայր?
Բայց որ ուշադիր կարդաիր, միգուցե սենց չգրեիր:
Մեջբերեմ մենակ մի հատված.



> Պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ *ֆիլմի նկարահանողների* հեչ լեքսուսին չի, թե ինչ են իրենց ու ֆիլմի հասցեին գրում, ինչ են նկարում իրենք, ինչ մոտիվներով ու ինչքան են ծախսում: Կարևորը ֆիլից ստացված ֆինանսական եկամուտներն են:


Ստեղ ես բան ասել եմ նկարահանումը ֆինանսավորողների մասին?  :Wink: 

Իսկ թե ինչ մոտիվացիա են ունեցել ֆինանսավորողները, ապա դա իմանալու համար նախ պետք է իմանալ, թե ովքեր են ֆինանսավորողները: Ես որ չգիտեմ  :Pardon:

----------


## Hda

> Էս հենց էն դեպքն ա, որ հազիվ թե: Մի կինոթատրոնով ու մի հինգ հազար հոգի դիսկ առնողներով յոթ միլիոն հետ չեն բերում: «Գարեգին Նժդեհը» չի կարող կոմերցիոն պրոյեկտ լինել: Շատ պարզ ու կոպիտ հաշվարկով «Մոսկվա» կինոթատրոնը օրական կարող ա վաճառել մոտ $3000 դոլարի «նժդեհի» տոմս, ոչ ավել (ամեն սեանսին 200 հոգի հանդիսատեսի հաշվարկով): Էդ տեմպերով կինոն պիտի մոտ վեց-յոթ տարի ամեն օր, օրը երեք անգամ ցույց տան, որ յոթ միլիոն դոլար հետ բերվի: Կամ՝ առնվազն 1.4 միլիոն հանդիսատես պիտի նայի ֆիլմը, որ ծախսը հետ բերվի:


Չէ. մի երկու անգամ ավելի շատ…Դիտման հետ կապված ծախսերը հաշվի չես առել

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մնում էր էս չստացվածի հետ հարցազրույցը մեզ հրամցնեին:

Արտաշես Ալեքսանյան. «Կան արժեքներ ու սրբություններ, որոնց չի կարելի ձեռք տալ» 




> ..
> *Ֆիլմի ո՞ր հատվածում է դա առավել վառ երեւում։*
> 
> Երբ Գարեգին Նժդեհը բղավում է ԱԱԿ աշխատակիցների վրա: Նա ուղղակի բղավելու համար չի բղավում: Նժդեհն այն վիճակում էր, որ ստիպված էր հիշեցնել՝ ո՞ւմ հետ գործ ունեն նրանք: Նրանք հայերեն չեն հասկանում՝ *Նժդեհը ռուսերեն է բղավում:* Ի դեպ, պետք էր ներկայացնել նաեւ Նժդեհի անձի այս կողմը՝ *չէ՞ որ նա շատ լեզուներ գիտեր*: Մենք պետք է գնահատենք այն, ինչ ունենք, ոչ թե ծաղրել ու հեգնել մեր ազգային արժեքները։
> ....


Փաստորեն, ֆիլմում Նժդեհի «Я Гарегин Нждэ» բղավոցը նրա համար ա, որ բոլոր հասկանան, որ Նժդեհը շատ լեզուներ գիտեր  :LOL:  I am a table ...

----------

Ingrid (28.02.2013), Moonwalker (04.02.2013), Nadine (08.02.2013), Rhayader (28.02.2013), Sagittarius (04.02.2013), Valentina (04.02.2013), Varzor (04.02.2013), Անվերնագիր (04.02.2013), Արէա (04.02.2013), մարդագայլուկ (16.04.2014), Ներսես_AM (04.02.2013), Ռուֆուս (04.02.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մնում էր էս չստացվածի հետ հարցազրույցը մեզ հրամցնեին:
> 
> Արտաշես Ալեքսանյան. «Կան արժեքներ ու սրբություններ, որոնց չի կարելի ձեռք տալ»


...իսկ մնացած դեպքերի համար կա MasterCard

----------

Moonwalker (04.02.2013), Անվերնագիր (04.02.2013), Ռուֆուս (04.02.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

սպասե՛ք, էլի ունեմ՝ 




> Արտաշես Ալեքսանյան. «Կան արժեքներ ու սրբություններ, որոնց չի կարելի ձեռք տալ»


ձեռք տալ չէ, բայց ձեռք գցել կարելի ա... մեկ-մեկ էլ բռնաբարել




> Մենք պետք է գնահատենք այն, ինչ ունենք, ոչ թե ծաղրել ու հեգնել մեր ազգային արժեքները։


ո՞վ ա ազգային արժեք, Քեշիշյա՞նը, թե՞ Արտաշեսը  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (04.02.2013), Rhayader (28.02.2013), Varzor (04.02.2013), Արէա (04.02.2013), մարդագայլուկ (16.04.2014), Տրիբուն (04.02.2013)

----------


## Hda

«Я Гарегин Нждэ» բղավոցը  մենակ հոլովակից են մոնտաժե՞լ, թ՞ե արդեն ֆիլմում էլ չկա  :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

> «Я Гарегин Нждэ» բղավոցը  մենակ հոլովակից են մոնտաժե՞լ, թ՞ե արդեն ֆիլմում էլ չկա


Ես չեմ տեսել, բայց ականատեսների խոսքերով էդ դերասանը (Արտաշես Ալեքսանյան էր հա՞ ոնց որ) ամբողջ իրա դերը էդ նույն արտահայտության ոճով ա խաղում, նենց որ ֆիլմից մոնտաժելը երեւի անիմաստ կլիներ:

----------


## Hda

> Ես չեմ տեսել, բայց ականատեսների խոսքերով էդ դերասանը (Արտաշես Ալեքսանյան էր հա՞ ոնց որ) ամբողջ իրա դերը էդ նույն արտահայտության ոճով ա խաղում, նենց որ ֆիլմից մոնտաժելը երեւի անիմաստ կլիներ:



լավ դերասանը էն ա, որ ռեժիսիորի  (Հրաչ Քեշիշյան էր հա՞ ոնց որ) ուզածի պես ա խաղում....  : Իսկ Արտաշես Ալեքսանյանին համարում եմ այդպիսին

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Սեփական կարծիքս ֆիլմը նայելուց հետո: Ասեմ որ հաստատ չեղածից լավ է որ կա ու բավականին ինֆորմացիա է պարունակում չիմացողի համար: պարզապես կային 5-10 րոպոանոց դրվագներ որ ընդհանրապես կարող էին չնկարել, իզուր երկարացրել են կինոն: Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ պրետենզիաներ չունեմ: Արժի նայել:

----------

Vaio (27.02.2013)

----------


## Vaio

> պարզապես կային 5-10 րոպոանոց դրվագներ որ ընդհանրապես կարող էին չնկարել, իզուր երկարացրել են կինոն:


Նազենիի դրվագը: 




> Ասեմ որ, *հաստատ չեղածից լավ է*,  որ կա ու բավականին ինֆորմացիա է պարունակում չիմացողի համար:


Ճիշտ ես ասում: Հաստատ չեղածից լավա: 
Սիրողական մակարդակով շատ լավ ֆիլմա, իսկ պատմական տեսանկյունից` մի քիչ թույլ, չնայած պետքա հաշվի առնենք, որ ֆիլմը երբեք գիրք չի դառնա: 
Ընդհանուր առմամբ` դրական եմ գնահատում:

Իմիջիայլոց, ֆիլմի վերջին հատվածը, երբ Գարեգին Նժդեհը գրկում է իր *միակ* թոռնիկին` Գոհարին, իրական (պատմական) դրվագ չէ, այլ ռեժիսորի իմպրովիզն է:

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (13.03.2013)

----------


## Tig

> Իմիջիայլոց, ֆիլմի վերջին հատվածը, երբ Գարեգին Նժդեհը գրկում է իր *միակ* թոռնիկին` Գոհարին, իրական (պատմական) դրվագ չէ, այլ ռեժիսորի իմպրովիզն է:


Որ թոռնիկը միակը չի դա ճիշտ է, եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում 2 թոռնուհի ունի: Բայց որ գրկել է իր թոռնիկին՝ այս ֆիլմում հենց իր թոռնուհին է պատմում դրա մասին:




հ.գ. եթե ալարես լրիվ նայել, ապա կարող ես նայել մոտավոր 1:20:00-ից:

հ.գ.հ.գ. իմիջայլոց եթե չհաշվենք էս ֆիլմում որոշ ավելորդությունները, ի դեմս որոշ մարդկանց ու անտեղի ցեղակրոնության ու հեթանոսության գովազդները՝ բավականին հաջող ֆիլմ է:

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (13.03.2013), Vaio (28.02.2013)

----------


## Vaio

> Որ թոռնիկը միակը չի դա ճիշտ է, եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում 2 թոռնուհի ունի: Բայց որ գրկել է իր թոռնիկին՝ այս ֆիլմում հենց իր թոռնուհին է պատմում դրա մասին:


Փաստորեն երկու թոռնուհի է ունեցել: Ես գիտեի, թե երկու թոռնիկ է ունեցել, որից մեկը տղա է եղել, իսկ այդ տղան 1 տարեկանում մահացել է: Ուրեմն Նժդեհը երեք թոռնիկ է ունեցել` մեկ տղա և երկու աղջիկ: 
Գրկելու պահով պատմաբանի հետ եմ խորհրդակցել, ասեց, որ էտպիսի բան չի եղել: Դե եթե անձամբ թոռնոհին է ասել, ուրեմն հաստատ ճիշտ կլինի:

----------


## Չամիչ

Էս օր տեսա, որ ֆիլմը արդեն հասանելի է ինտերնետում: Ճիշտն ասած ֆիլմերի սիրահար չեմ, իիիիիինչ հանճարեղ ֆիլմ պիտի լինի, որ նստեմ ու մինչեւ վերջ  նաեմ, եթե առաջի 10 րոպեների ընթացում չհետաքրքրեց կանջատեմ ու դիտումը չեմ շարունակի: Քանի որ խոսքը Գարեգին Նժդեհի մասին ֆիլմին է վերաբերում ասեցի՝ լավ, փորձեմ դիմանալ գոնե 20 րոպե: Ի՞նչ ասեմ, սարսափելի հիասթափված եմ, 20 րեպեից ավելի չեմ նաել ու աշխարհում ոչ ոք չի համոզի, որ մինչեւ վերջ նայեմ: Ի՞նչի պիտի նայեմ, կարող ա Գարեգին Նժդեհի մասին բան չգիտեմ, էս ֆիլմից պիտի իմանամ:

Մի խոսքով, ֆիլմը բնորոշում եմ, որպես խայտառակություն:  :Bad:

----------

Jarre (03.10.2013)

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ

> Էս օր տեսա, որ ֆիլմը արդեն հասանելի է ինտերնետում: Ճիշտն ասած ֆիլմերի սիրահար չեմ, իիիիիինչ հանճարեղ ֆիլմ պիտի լինի, որ նստեմ ու մինչեւ վերջ  նաեմ, եթե առաջի 10 րոպեների ընթացում չհետաքրքրեց կանջատեմ ու դիտումը չեմ շարունակի: Քանի որ խոսքը Գարեգին Նժդեհի մասին ֆիլմին է վերաբերում ասեցի՝ լավ, փորձեմ դիմանալ գոնե 20 րոպե: Ի՞նչ ասեմ, սարսափելի հիասթափված եմ, 20 րեպեից ավելի չեմ նաել ու աշխարհում ոչ ոք չի համոզի, որ մինչեւ վերջ նայեմ: Ի՞նչի պիտի նայեմ, կարող ա Գարեգին Նժդեհի մասին բան չգիտեմ, էս ֆիլմից պիտի իմանամ:
> 
> Մի խոսքով, ֆիլմը բնորոշում եմ, որպես խայտառակություն:

----------


## Յոհաննես



----------

Lion (01.01.2020)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Արազ ափին, ծնված ընկեր,
Քո Արազին ես, մատաղ,
Մութ բանտերում, տանջված ընկեր,
Սուրբ տանջաքիդ ես մատաղ։

Հուռա՛-հուռա՜, հուռա՛-հուռա՜,
Քաջ Նժդեհի սուրը շողշողա։

Ցար վախեցավ, քեզ աքսորեց,
Իր աշխարհեն շատ հեռուն,
Բարով եկար, սրով եկար,
Նոր իդեալներ բերիր դու մեզ:

Արյան դաշտում, կռվի դաշտում,
Սուրդ շողաց, քա՛ջ Նժդեհ,
Հուռա՛, առա՜ջ, դու գոչեցիր,
Կուրծքդ խաչով զարդարեցիր։

----------

